# New Clipper Depth Chart



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

(if everyone is healthy of course) (probable starter listed first)

C - Kaman - Rebraca - Davis - Williams - Thomas - N'Dong

PF - Brand - Thomas - Rebraca - Williams - Singleton - Davis - N'Dong

SF - Ross - Maggette - Thomas - Singleton - Livingston - Korolev

SG - Mobley - Livingston - Maggette - Ross - Ewing - Korolev

PG - Cassell - Livingston - Ewing - Mobley - Korolev


Dunleavvy, probably sticks (unfortunately) with Ross starting, but look for him to only get about 10-15 minutes a game. 

Singleton really seems screwed by the new aquisitions, i dont see him getting any playing time this year...heck, even dunleavvy wanted to give korolev more time but i really dont see how hes going to earn it.

I think IF we keep 15 players above, the inactive list will be Korolev, Ndong, and either Williams or Singleton. 

But if dunleavvy really does give korolev a shot, i wonder who sits...probably singleton AND Williams. 

When rebraca is healthy, and davis is healthy i really cant see either ndong or williams getting on our active list. Brand/Kaman/Rebraca/Davis/Thomas/Singleton is more than enough for the front court. 

Ewing might be another odd man out for playing time if the back court remains healthy.

Livingston i presume will have another very subpar year if cassell stays injury free.....if cassell is playing, theres just not enough minutes at PG for livvy, and he has not done well with cassell out there on the court with him. 

Mobley hopefully can decrease his minutes/game by 5 lets say, yet still keep the same numbers as he did last year while playing injury free. 

We have "too much" talent i think...not much of a drop off from our first 5 off the bench with the next 5. What id like the clippers to somehow do is to package some of this "talent" in a 3 for 1 or similar deal to get a superstar like iverson, arenas, pierce, etc.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

By the way, when i say 3 for one, im not saying trade ndong, williams and ewing...im talking something like Maggette/Livingston/Korolev or something like that. Can you believe that? 3 of our BENCH players theoretically could get us a superstar, if the clippers ever did want to give up livingston.


----------



## ClipperFan1026 (Nov 8, 2004)

what about Guillermo Diaz?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

ClipperFan1026 said:


> what about Guillermo Diaz?


 I think he'll be in Europe or cut, sadly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> I think he'll be in Europe or cut, sadly.



I doubt he gets cut. No reason to cut him since if he goes to Europe you own his rights so if he becomes a good player you can bring him back or get compensation with a trade. But if you cut him you just lose all options. By sending him to Europe you don't lose anything. Unfortunately for Diaz one good summer league game isn't going to get you a roster spot on the current team.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> (if everyone is healthy of course) (probable starter listed first)
> 
> C - Kaman - Rebraca - Davis - Williams - Thomas - N'Dong
> 
> ...


An NBA team can never have too much talent b/c it is a long season and someone if not somebodys will get hurt and someone of quality must be there to back them up and someone has to step into the spot that the back up used to hold before the injury. Some might say too many good player cause problems in terms of chemisty but most of the players on the Clippers bench are very young and understand that their time will come sooner or later. But I do agree it would be nice to trade several bodies for a superstar.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

When I think about it the Clippers hold the rights to *17* NBA-caliber players, that's the 15 on the depth chart plus Diaz and Sofo. It's like the Clippers are a baseball team with a good farm system but players on the big league roster are blocking the way of the young prospects. Most teams would kill to have the young players we have at the end of the bench or in Europe in their rotation. For example the Miami Heat, the world champions I shall add, wanted to trade into the 1st round to take Diaz and plug him into their backcourt rotation yet he is 16th man on the Clippers Depth Chart and probably wouldn't make the team. Thats some crazy *** depth!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> When I think about it the Clippers hold the rights to *17* NBA-caliber players, that's the 15 on the depth chart plus Diaz and Sofo.


 Sofo is dead to me. That bum. 
_:curse:
_


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> SG - Mobley - Livingston - Maggette - Ross - Ewing - Korolev


it would be nice to have a backup SG


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree, I wish the Clips signed a decent backup SG instead of TT. Also with TT, Singleton and Korolev don't get minutes.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

IMO, thomas or maggette should be starting, and Ross be the back up shooting guard.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> IMO, thomas or maggette should be starting, and Ross be the back up shooting guard.


where would maggette be starting at?


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> where would maggette be starting at?


Isn't it pretty obvious, where he would start at if QRoss backs up Cuttino?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

choiboi46 said:


> Isn't it pretty obvious, where he would start at if QRoss backs up Cuttino?


Obviously he'd be our Center or possibly Head Coach. (/sarcasm)


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Obviously he'd be our Center or possibly Head Coach. (/sarcasm)


Tough crowd in here. Its obvious Maggs would be our starting PG. :biggrin:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

choiboi46 said:


> Isn't it pretty obvious, where he would start at if QRoss backs up Cuttino?


oh im an idiot. cant read sorry im blind and stupid and they dont mix.

Besides the backup sg issue I dont wanna see TT coming off the bench. Maggette proved that he can be our sixth man and enigizer off the bench. With a bench like Maggette, Singleton, Ross, and Livingston, I like our playoff chances.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Maggette will complain about not starting. How about put Cuttino on the bench?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> IMO, thomas or maggette should be starting, and Ross be the back up shooting guard.


agreed, I say start maggette at SF.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Start Livingston|Mobley|Maggette|Brand|Kaman and have the 2nd unit be Cassell|Ross|Singleton|Thomas|Williams?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Start Livingston|Mobley|Maggette|Brand|Kaman and have the 2nd unit be Cassell|Ross|Singleton|Thomas|Williams?


Sounds great to me, but will Dunleavy feel the same?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Sounds great to me, but will Dunleavy feel the same?


 Highly doubt it, he'll have Ross over Maggs most likely. I'd like to have Ross and Cass on the court at the same times though due to the fact of Sam's pretty weak D, so Ross can take the best player at the time.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

If you put Cassell on the bench though, you lose that terrific Pick-and-Roll that they have with Brand. For all his talent and vision (in my opinion of course), I've yet to see Livingston show much "chemistry" with Brand.

At this point by the way, I think I have changed my mind, and would like to see Maggette start over Ross. I love Q-Ross' basketball IQ, defense, and team-first attitude, but the truth is that Maggette is a starter, period, and no questions asked.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Cassell
Mobley
Maggette
Brand
Kaman

That starting lineup works so well together....Even if the defense isn't as good, the offense is crazy good

We may not be able to play as good defense with both Cassell and Maggette starting, but they can definitely outscore the other team with ease

I remember how there would almost always be like 3 of our starters scoring 20+ ....

Gameplan
1)Our starting lineup outscores the other team's starting lineup
2)2nd string plays solid defense (SL, Ross, Singleton) while Thomas and SL provide scoring...keep in some starters if needed
3)Bring back starting lineup to outscore again
4)If winning by big, put in our 2nd string and younger guys (korolev, ewing, davis, etc)
5)If close game, keep in the "hot" guys and our best defensive players to finish it

The starting lineup can put 85-100 points... (Cassell+Mobley 30-40ppg, Maggette 20-25ppg, Brand 25-30ppg Kaman 10-15ppg)
-05-06 season, our starting lineup with QRoss is top 5...add Maggette we're #1

(shows how deep and talented ur team is)


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

matador1238 said:


> Maggette will complain about not starting. How about put Cuttino on the bench?


That might actually work, shift QRoss to SG and Maggette to SF....

Cuttino shouldn't complain...

If he does complain and demand a trade....we can just ask him "who wants to take your overpaid contract?"
-except Knicks that is, he probably wouldnt mind Knicks b/c his lover is there....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

choiboi46 said:


> That might actually work, shift QRoss to SG and Maggette to SF....
> 
> Cuttino shouldn't complain...
> 
> ...


HAHAHA...Cuttino and Stevie sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G...Mobley to the Knicks? I guess anything is possible when Isaiah is the GM.


----------

